# Early fall?



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone noticed how the deer are acting. The bucks have started to play fight by pushing each other around and the does have started herding like it is late Oct. They usually don't do this until at least the middle of Oct. Hope it isn't a sign of a early hard winter, plus the nut trees have already started dropping nuts. Sam


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

not here in texas, still triple digits & no rain.


----------



## 10ecn (Mar 12, 2010)

It is cool here today, and the birch trees are beggining to show some color. Everything else this year, has happened 2-3 weeks ahead of schedule, so I expect fall to come a little early, as well. I think fall is Alaska's best season, and Tennessee's as well.


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was talking to someone on another forum who is from Maine. They are telling me that Fall is early this year.

Where I sit, it is still hot and muggy. I would really like a nice Loooooooonnnng fall.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

My hickory trees have started dropping nuts.....not a lot, but I saw a dozen or more yesterday. August ain't the time for that here in the deeper regions of the south.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A deers hormones react to the length of the daylight.
Temperatures don't reallyhave a lot to do with it

It's only a couple of weeks until September, so the bucks are starting to get ready 

http://www.deer-library.com/artman/publish/article_32.shtml



> Why does light play such an important part of deer breeding? Recent studies indicate the amount of light, or lack of it, directly affects the levels of melatonin in the does. *The bucks are ready to breed as early as September*, however they must wait for the does to come into estrus before breeding can commence


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Our bucks are here start sparring about this time. Several species of trees are turning alreay here and we had a few days of 80 for a high but were back up to 90 now. Our hickories are usually ready about the end of August but I seen where a few were dropping already and the tree rats are checking them out.


----------



## 10ecn (Mar 12, 2010)

The container garden got wiped out Fri. night. Guess that makes it official.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Still 81 here at 7:45pm.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

this is supposed to be our last week of 100+ temps with a cool-down Wednesday on thru the week with a chance of rain. we need ANY rain we can get here.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Starting to dry here. 75 at 6:45pm. Cooling down nicely. Lows in the 50's predicted. It does that every year here in late August/September then when bow season opens we get an"indian summer" for two weeks.


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

Today broke a string of 18 straight days at 90+ temperatures. Fall? Bring it on!


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Definitely seeming like an early fall here in NY... our hot summer temps of August were mainly in July... we had friends with large flower gardens who, at the end of July, had their August flowers blooming already... the temps have really cooled down over the last week... birds are gathering... yeah, it's a little unnerving.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Saw an odd thing today. A baby robin out of it's nest. It still has it's pin feathers and opens it's mouth automatically. The parents are nearby taking care of it. I don't think I've ever seen one so young this late in the year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Deer are showing upin the back yard that have changed to the winter gray coats or are part red coated and part gray coated. Still several fawns with pronoced spots yest and a few with faded ones.

 Al


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's acting like fall already here too, starting to worry me too. Usually we still have warmer weather through September than were having now.

Even my buck goats are acting frisky already & the deer are showing signs of an early fall already too! Darn Buck broke one of my young apple tree's right off at the ground rubbing on it Friday night & started on another one!
Sure hope I see him during hunting season!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Right about on schedule here. 4' fence around my main community garden plots was sufficient until a week ago. Now the deer are leaping it to get at the sweet potato leaves and beets. They also suddenly have decided that brassica family plants are good to eat, especially broccoli. Happens every time shortly after Labor Day when the shorter days and cooler nights trigger them to go on a sudden feeding binge to build up fat reserves. 

Martin


----------

